# Internet Explorer cannot open my internet site



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

Hi,

I have a website that was hacked couple of days ago
But i already fixed it, it was www.oschool.com.sg

For about 2 days the web seems fine
But today i recieved sms and email from my friends that they got this message below

"Internet Explorer cannot open the internet site http://www.oschool.com.sg/event_ko_night.php
Access is denied"

But it was only happen in IE and also only two pages give that pop up box
http://www.oschool.com.sg/event_ko_night.php and
http://www.oschool.com.sg/event_tbg.html

Can somebody explain me about this
Thank you, really appreciate a lot....

_eve :1angel:


----------



## Redcore (Aug 14, 2007)

Both pages come up fine in IE7 and Firefox. What version of IE are you using?


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Hmm... I'm running IE8 b2 and FF3.5 b4 and both work fine. These guys still running IE6? Tell them to update once in a while.


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

I am using IE 7 and Firefox 3.5, i also have tried in SAFARI
i am also confused

as far as i know they say that the anti virus was the one who doesnt allow to see the page
the virus called "FRAMER"

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

I am using IE 7 and Firefox 3.5, i also have tried in SAFARI
i am also confused

as far as i know they say that the anti virus was the one who doesnt allow to see the page
the virus called "FRAMER"

Thanks for the reply


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Hmmm... check the source code of all your files. People have noticed a string of characters towards the bottom of infected files that I'll put in code tags below. Run your favorite antivirus's full scan, find the files manually and delete them. Run CCleaner, then run another full scan. Don't know how it got on your site/computer if it is there... but I guess that's the fun in viruses huh?

Note: No clue if this is all legit or anything, just googled it.


```
?><!-- counter --><script language=javascript>status=location;document.write('[MEDIA=youtube]frameborder[/MEDIA]');</script><!-- counter -->
```


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

Site url looks like some Japanese porn... or a game. Probably just a weird message on that guyrls temp files or something.


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

Hi ahmorrow 

Thanks for your answer, i have been looking for the "iFrame" in my code but i didnt find any.. hmm can you tell me which page contains that?

thanks again 

_eve


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

I wish I could, but I killed off my o/s I had installed at the time and replaced it with Ubuntu... otherwise I'd be glad to help. Maybe it has something to do with your browser restrictions?


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

hmm i dont think so 
hey can tell me how to change a password for my FTP without going to cPanel?
i am using fileZilla now ... oh dear so sad
i cannot change my password
so the hacker keep coming back to my web 

thanks

_eve


----------



## dm01 (Oct 10, 2006)

Strange how a virus would only appear in one or a few instances. Is more than one person experiencing the problem? Does the problem occur only on your site, or on different sites?


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

now i am very confused i have no idea what to do now
my some of ppl said that when they went to my web, the home page
their browser just hang and they cannpt do anything



i dont know what to do
and its perfectly fine by me when i browse it
i never get any problem

they are using the IE8, some use IE7
i use IE7 and has no problem like them? is it possible that their computer got a virus?
or its really something wrong with my code?
coz i already check and change the password so the hacker cant go inside my FTP again

btw my web is www.oschool.com.sg 

thank you


----------



## ahmorrow (May 5, 2009)

They may not have the most current version of flash. If you can view it using IE7 and they can't using some other version of IE it's their problem. Tell them to figure it out.


----------



## stormz (May 18, 2009)

There's no problem in FF2 or IE6 (or any browser).

Those people are just getting a security popup when your site is trying to get them to install the version of Flash they need. If they don't install the Flash they don't see your video.

I'm surprised you didn't figure this out yourself actually. You just trying to advertise your site?

btw it is your problem if IE6 had been the issue. Although I (and most) hate it, most of us still have to code for it. If you really want people to upgrade, add some sniffer JS to your site which sees if they are using IE6, and if they are it will popup a message for them telling them their browser is really old and buggy, and they should upgrade to IE8 (or Firefox preferably) to get the best out of the web, and your website).

I'd love to do it for the sites we create, but it's the govt so we can't


----------



## ievekhoe (May 2, 2009)

oppsss sorry, i really did not intend to promote anything about my web
really.. sorry if i do make those kind of perpective to yall

i know that they will get a pop up if they dont have flash
but the whole browser hang when they open my web, i guess it is not a flash problem

thank you for yall help, really appreciate it 
most of my costumer now can open the web, not like last time

but some of them got this iFramer pop up and also computer hang, but not so many
so i just told them to upgrade their browser and check their anti virus

thank you for yall help


----------

